# Really need some advice please!



## Redgirl (May 16, 2007)

Hi Everyone


I could really do with some advice.  We are heading towards our 5th IVF.  This will be our last attempt so that thought is making me feel very frightened.


I am due to have this final cycle in February and I am already preparing by going on the pill for this preceeding month to try and shrink endometriosis.  I am supposed to have lost weight but I haven't.  My bmi is 34 and I am feeling very stressed.  Delaying the treatment isn't an option and the more I stress - the more I am finding it difficult to not comfort eat.


I have tried mindfulness - basically I know what to do but I have a mental block to it.  I have always coped with IVF before but I feel as if I am really cracking up with this one.  I have about 4 weeks to try and shift some weight and short of starving myself I don't know what to do.


Not really sure what anyone can advise but am feeling very lonely and scared.
X


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

Redgirl said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I could really do with some advice. We are heading towards our 5th IVF. This will be our last attempt so that thought is making me feel very frightened.
> 
> ...


Hello Redgirl!

I am about to start first IVF with DE, but also battlling with a high BMI - for me its 43 and going down, I have lost 5kgs since Christmas (although we all know its quick in the beginning) Like many people I have tried looooooaaaaaads of diets.

This time I am doing the 5/2 diet and it really seems to be working for me, I am sure you have probably read about it recently, basically its 2 days per week 'fast' i.e. sticking to 500 calories and the remaining days eat (sensibly) normally. The thing I like about it is I can always manage a day going easy especially knowing the following day I can have (sensibly) what I want. I have also stopped drinking.

I pick Monday and Thursday, I work so on those days I have a cup of tea in the morning then pack up a brunch, for me this is oatmeal (not cooked) plus either 0% natural yoghurt or milk, plus some water plus blueberries (skinny bircha museli!). I take this in to the office and eat it as late as I can. I then tend to have a miso soup or similar in the afternoon and in the evening a family sized bag of salad leaves with gratted carrots, tomatoes etc. and a bowl of veggie soup it means 'fast days' tend to be veggie but no bad thing i think.

The other days I try and eat as healthy as possible, keep the carbs down, lots of veggies, some fruit, bit of dark chocolate, also one day a week I dont think about anything (Sunday for me) and have what I want - last week I had pizza and still lost 2kgs!

Give it a go, you've got nothing to lose but weight 

All the best for 5th time a charm!!
Big Hug
Cheers
Choo
X


----------



## Redgirl (May 16, 2007)

Hi Choo

Thank you for replying.  I did do the 5:2 and I agree it is really good.  I also did it on Mondays and Thursdays.  I lost about one and a half stone and then it evened out and I found it very difficult to loose any more with this method.  I gave up but have kept the weight off so maybe I should kick start it again!  I do agree that it's important not to over eat on the non fast days which I think  might have been a bit of a problem for me.

I hope all goes well with your forthcoming treatment too!!!  It is great to get a reply as IVF is such a lonely process, so thank you!
Red
x


----------



## Francesca43 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi Redgirl,

I can understand your worries very well. I also have a life time struggle with being overweight.

Are you going to have an OE or DE cycle? 
Many new studies say that obesity has no influence on DE cycles. If you wish I can PM one to you.

I had loads of OE cycles as well; started with "normal" weight and gained about 6 kilos (sorry I don't know about stones) each IVF cycle. I think I look at one of these blue pills and start gaining. Now with my highest weight ever we had success with DE. IVF Cube in Prague was so nice not to mention my weight at all.

I think eating sensibly is very important now but I m sure that starving before IVF is no good idea.

Don't be scared. You are not alone.


I just add the article: "Obesity doesn't seem to have an impact on the chances of getting pregnant among women using donor eggs in their attempts at assisted reproduction, researchers found.

There was no significant association between obesity and a woman's chance of getting pregnant after using donor oocytes for in vitro fertilization (IVF) (RR 0.98, 95% CI 0.83-1.15), according to a review and meta-analysis from Daniel DeUgarte, MD, of the University of California Los Angeles, and colleagues, reported online in Human Reproduction.
Advertisement

"Collectively, the pooled results of these studies in our meta-analysis show that obesity does not significantly affect embryo implantation or the chance of clinical pregnancy," they wrote.

Studies have shown that obesity is associated with diminished chances of pregnancy in IVF, particularly when women use their own oocytes. Research on outcomes for obese women who use donor egg cells, however, has turned up mixed results.

Researchers have also debated which components of the reproductive process are most affected by obesity. One one hand, it could have more to do with ooctye quality among obese women, while others have argued that it may be more related to endometrial mechanisms."


----------



## Redgirl (May 16, 2007)

Hi Francesca

That's a very interesting post, thank you.  We are using our OE but it is interesting that donor is more successful.  Do you think donor eggs are generally younger?  I think for us the consultant has said that I may have a problem maintaining a pregnancy - so he doesn't think that is the main issue.  But you are right - starving won't help at all.  I am going to go back on the 5:2 to kick start things.

Congratulations on the pregnancy too!!

x


----------



## Maxandruby1 (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi Redgirl

I also had a high bmi when starting treatment my clinic in Greece never mentioned weight at all and have actually lost weight since getting pregnant with twins go figure  

Although my clinic never mentioned weight my old clinic in Ireland refused more treatment until I lost weight so I was conscious of it and went to weight watchers. I know its not for everyone but the meetings and weekly weigh in really kept me motivated and on track and I lost a stone and a half the first month. They have 2 plans one were you point and one thats called filling and healthy which is what I did cause I couldnt be bothered counting stuff and its pretty easy to find free food even when eating out. The €10 a week was nothing compared to the amount spend on fertility treatment so thats how I justified the expense. 

I hope everything works out for you x


----------



## Redgirl (May 16, 2007)

Hi Maxandruby - twins - congratulations!!!!  You must be so pleased.  Did you use own eggs?  I am 42 so I think age is an issue for me and my eggs, but it's positive to hear your news.

I am going to try and loose about half a stone which will make me feel better even if it's just that!

Thanks for replying and for the encouragement!  I feel much better having everyone's replies.

xxxx


----------



## mrs_X (Aug 18, 2014)

hey red girl,

i've been following jason vale's juice diets for a while with great success. i'm doing 'juice yourself slim' at the moment and its great as you get to have juices, soups and salads - all of which taste nice and are filling. not feeling hungry at all on them and have lost my xmas pounds already....7lb in 7 days and i still had a huge roast dinner last sunday and few treats through the week.

the only outlay is buying  the book/app and a juicer & blender then you're good to go. all recipes are made from fruit & veg so you can ship wherever you please. no pricy memberships or exclusive ingredients


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

thanks for the info Francesca43 - collective sighs of relief from the DE gang!
X


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

i echo mrsx - i blend on non-fast days, bought a nutribullet and love making smoothies, its a great way to disguise the maca powder taste too!


----------



## Maxandruby1 (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi redgirl yes it was own eggs we were very blessed. Fingers crossed for you I also did juicing and lost weight but fell off the wagon and put it all back on again I need culpability from an outside party or I go off the rails and I hate feeling hungry!


----------



## mrs_X (Aug 18, 2014)

when dieting, it does your body good to fall off the wagon as it reset's it as it thinks you're eating bad again. you should always have one cheat meal a week as it has a positive effect and also gives you something to look forward to.

the "juice yourself slim" that l'm doing at the moment doesn't leave me hungry, whereas the detox "7lbs in 7 days" did at times. there are 4 juices a day plus a soup or salad, with 2 days with soup & salad on the same day. the recipes are actually nice filling proper salads/soups too, not just a plate of lettuce or a cup of tomato & herb. some of the salads even include salmon fillet or greek cheese etc.


----------



## Redgirl (May 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone for replies - it has really helped.  I'm doing the 5:2 for a few weeks and aiming to be mindful on the non fast days.  I agree Mrs x - I have fallen off the wagon a bit, so I'm hoping it will kick start a weight loss by getting back on track.

xx


----------

